# Happy 2nd Birthday Gunner!



## Gunnertheterrorist (Jul 15, 2017)

It's my monster's birthday, I can't believe how fast these last 2 years went by. He has turned into the sweetest dog and definitely calmed down a lot more. He still needs plenty of exercise but has gotten a lot better! Here's a few pics from our hike today! I just love my monster. ??


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Happy birthday Gunner. Nice looking boy! My pup turns 2 next week and is also calming into a dog.


----------



## Gunnertheterrorist (Jul 15, 2017)

ausdland said:


> Happy birthday Gunner. Nice looking boy! My pup turns 2 next week and is also calming into a dog.


Thanks Ausdland, looks like you have a Sable too...


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday!! Gunner you are very handsome!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Happy birthday!

Glad to hear they eventually calm down a little - I'm looking forward to 2! 1yr and 3 months to go, lol!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 2nd Birthday Gunner. Looks like you had a great day.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Gunnertheterrorist (Jul 15, 2017)

KaiserAus said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> Glad to hear they eventually calm down a little - I'm looking forward to 2! 1yr and 3 months to go, lol!!


Yes they do, I never thought I'd see this day come, he has so much energy and requires a lot of exercise and mental stimulation to keep him happy but I can now say he is getting better! :grin2:


----------

